# Saturday Racing



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The guys came over for racing today. They checked out my new cars. I unlocked the shop, plugged in the power supplies, & left. The guys told me they had some great races & they love my new cars. They put the new cars through their paces. And everybody really liked the lowered Mercury. 
I hope HO Joe posts anything that I left out. 
By the way I went to an estate auction to buy electric 210 wire for the A/C in the shed so THEY won't get hot next summer. I watch out for my race buddies. LOL
--FCB


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Ahhhhh!, Air Conditioning just in time for winter. But seriously I'm sure we'll all appreciate it next summer.
Racin' was really close at times. I like it when cars are evenly matched, cause then it comes down to driving skills. I had to remind Nick that the idea is to keep it in the slot. Ron had some smooth cars and seemed really be in the groove. When Lendell got back from the auction we tuned a couple of AFX cars and worked on a project that I have been at for about a week and needed a new perspective on. I will feature it in another thread, coming soon. All in all it was a great day of testing, tuning and racing.
hojoe


----------

